

Recovery.gov uses jQuery on Drupal - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/02/recoverygov-uses-jquery-on-drupal/

======
niels_olson
Went to recovery.gov. Tried to access the already famously slow Government
Printing Office resources. Crushed. The Obama team might be running Drupal,
but they need to take a trip over to GPO and bring _those_ services into the
21st century.

Come to think of it, shouldn't the GPO be at the leading edge of information
distribution? What's going on over there? Anyone want to bet they're running
uncached Oracle on a leased 8 year-old Sun server?

------
jusob
Drupal itself uses JQuery, so "JQuery on Drupal" is redudnant. Recovery.gov
uses Drupal.

~~~
mootymoots
noted :-)

------
amvp
An easy way to find out what framework a site uses, is this bookmarklet:
<http://blog.olicio.us/2008/11/08/wtframework-bookmarklet/>

------
unalone
Odd. They went out of their way to hide the /node/ extension, which on Drupal
typically returns a list of new entries.

Since it's pretty easy just to not display information on /node/ at all, it's
interesting that they took the time to hide their CMS identity.

~~~
albertsun
I don't think they were trying to hide the identity of their CMS. It seems
more likely that they were just tidying up by removing pages that weren't part
of the plan, or didn't want to have draw attention to new content in such a
plain and uncontrolled way.

~~~
unalone
Hm. I suppose they could be editing out the stuff from .htaccess.

